# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Greg Gutfeld Calls Himself a Libertarian? shameful!

## Patriot212

On Rare.us:

Greg Gutfelds disgraceful (and factually incorrect) attack on Rand Paul

Fox News The Five discussed NSA spying and Rand Paul yesterday, and while some of the discussion was productive, self-described libertarian Greg Gutfeld wasnt buying any of Pauls arguments while leveling some incendiary charges at the Kentucky senator.

The worst thing about Rand Paul, what makes him despicable, is saying that Republicans want a terrorist attack so they can blame him, Gutfeld exclaimed. He then said believes that Paul is trying to play the victim in this situation rather than acknowledging the victims of terrorism. Gutfeld called Paul a fool for the use of such rhetoric.
However, further into the quote Gutfeld cites, you find that Pauls suspicions may be grounded in reality rather than some complex of self-victimization. During Sundays debates over the reauthorization of the Patriot Act, Paul explained that some have asked if he would feel responsible if there was an attack after the lapse of these programs.

Can someone post full link here for all to see?

----------


## TaftFan

He believes in letting people live how they choose, but he doesn't seem to think spying on them contradicts that principle. He is wrong.

I like the guy, but he doesn't get the philosophy of liberty.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

For somebody passing himself off as the suave "humorist" of the Five, Gutfield's commentaries are angry and intolerant. It's usually "I can't stand this guy" this, or "what makes these people out to lunch is" that, etc.

----------


## Cap

He must have attended the Glenn Beck school of libertarianism.

----------


## kahless

> He must have attended the Glenn Beck school of libertarianism.


Beck may not be Libertarian but he does have a number of Libertarian beliefs. Compared to Gutfeld however he is a hard core Libertarian.  

Fascist is a frequently misused term however I debate whether it may apply to Gutfeld's political ideology when I am deciding whether he is a Neoconservative or not.  Unlike other personalities and politicians that fall short promoting such beliefs Gutfeld is able to pull it off with his humor and wit.

----------


## Valli6

> He must have attended the Glenn Beck school of libertarianism.


That sums it up. He claims he doesn't care if people smoke pot, but you will never hear him talking about repealing any laws. He thinks this one stance makes him "libertarian" even though he supports all neocon policies.  During the upcoming election cycle, he will be performing Glenn Beck's old role of pied piper to confused fools, who want to pretend they are into this new "libertarian" thing, while still demanding GW Bush's big-government, foreign policy.

----------


## presence

> On Rare.us:
> 
> []
> 
> Can someone post full link here for all to see?









> Rare Liberty
>  *Greg Gutfeld’s disgraceful (and factually incorrect) attack on Rand Paul*
> 
> 
>                                                  image: https://coxrare.files.wordpress.com/...50&h=50&crop=1
>  
> Nick Morpus,                                              Rare Contributor                                        
>                                                                                                                                                                                                    Posted on June 3, 2015 4:17 pm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      
> *SHARE THIS STORY*
> ...

----------


## kahless

> That sums it up. He claims he doesn't care if people smoke pot, but you will never hear him talking about repealing any laws. He thinks this one stance makes him "libertarian" even though he supports all neocon policies.  During the upcoming election cycle, he will be performing Glenn Beck's old role of pied piper to confused fools, who want to pretend they are into this new "libertarian" thing, while still demanding GW Bush's big-government, foreign policy.


Libertarian philosophy and claiming to have some Libertarian beliefs has some new gained popularity particularly with young people.  It is likely you will hear Neocons like Gutfeld throw the term around about themselves while bashing Rand in hopes to corral the ignorant and dissuade them from looking at Rand.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Capital L, who cares?

----------


## JK/SEA

part of me thinks Gutfeld is just confused, but he seems like a smart guy, so the other part of me thinks he's getting paid to be a MIC mouth piece. Nothing more, nothing less.

----------


## osan

> He believes in letting people live how they choose, but he doesn't seem to think spying on them contradicts that principle. He is wrong.
> 
> I like the guy, but he doesn't get the philosophy of liberty.


Kind of similar to liking Stalin.

As for myself, I'd just slap him around a little just because I can.

----------

